# OpenGL za nic nie da sie ustawic bez vblank

## Johnny_Bit

Problem taki: na moim lapie z procesorem dual-core i kartą grafiki próbowałem uruchomić Unreal Tournament (ten stary), niestety ponieważ chodził tak 10x za szybko a sensownej rady jak to naprawić nie było, więc odintalowałem i gram na stacjonarnym. Ale, od tamtej pory wszystkie aplikacje opengl działają bardzo dziwnie: obraz skacze jak szalony, tzn za nic nie jest płynny raz jest bardzo szybki raz bardzo wolny.

glxgears daje:

```
glxgears

Running synchronized to the vertical refresh.  The framerate should be

approximately 1/1936613746 the monitor refresh rate.

311 frames in 5.0 seconds = 62.047 FPS

290 frames in 5.0 seconds = 57.827 FPS

304 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.627 FPS

```

próbowałem ustawić w /etc/drirc:

```
<driconf>

    <device screen="0" driver="i915">

        <application name="all">

            <option name="vblank_mode" value="0" />

        </application>

        <application name="default">

            <option name="vblank_mode" value="0" />

        </application>

        <application name="Default">

            <option name="vblank_mode" value="0" />

        </application>

        <application name="glxgears">

            <option name="vblank_mode" value="0" />

        </application>

    </device>

</driconf>
```

ale to absolutnie nic nie daje, nadal jest taki dziwny vblank.

dodatkowo każda aplikacja fullscreen opengl po około 15~20 minutach chodzenia kompletnie zawiesza X-y i system: w logach później zamiast message od crona co 10 minut jest co 30 minut "---MARK---" w syslog i tyle się dzieje, system trzeba twardo resetować.

czy jest coś co mogę zmienić żeby znów działało dobrze? może jakieś podpowiedzi?

----------

## dziadu

A jesteś pewien, że działasz na sprzętowym OpenGL? Może przestawiło się na software'owy? Sprawdź co pokaże

```
eselect opengl list
```

----------

## Garrappachc

I

```
glxinfo | grep OpenGL
```

----------

## Johnny_Bit

```
johnny@hell /usr/src $ eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   xorg-x11 *

johnny@hell /usr/src $ glxinfo | grep OpenGL

OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945GM GEM 20100328 2010Q1 x86/MMX/SSE2

OpenGL version string: 1.4 Mesa 7.8.1

OpenGL extensions:
```

Tak więc wszystko niby OK. ale nadal jest źle. włączenie screensavera na opengl to tragedia

----------

## dziadu

Ja się na intelu nie znam, rozumiem, że Intel korzysta ze sterowników  xorg-x11...

W takim razie pokaż jeszcze zawartość /var/log/Xorg.0.log

----------

## Johnny_Bit

OK...

```
hell src # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

[    35.604] 

X.Org X Server 1.8.0

Release Date: 2010-04-02

[    35.604] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    35.604] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.33-gentoo-r1 i686 Gentoo

[    35.604] Current Operating System: Linux hell 2.6.33-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Mon Apr 12 23:21:49 CEST 2010 i686

[    35.604] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda2 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

[    35.605] Build Date: 22 April 2010  09:08:31AM

[    35.605]  

[    35.605] Current version of pixman: 0.18.0

[    35.605]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    35.605] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    35.605] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat May  8 21:14:31 2010

[    35.605] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[    35.605] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    35.635] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

[    35.635] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[    35.635] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[    35.635] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

[    35.635] (**) Option "AllowEmptyInput" "true"

[    35.635] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    35.635] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    35.777] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/default/".

[    35.777]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    35.777]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/default/").

[    35.807] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/encodings/".

[    35.807]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    35.807]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/encodings/").

[    35.981] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/".

[    35.981]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    35.981]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/").

[    35.993] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/util/".

[    35.994]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    35.994]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/util/").

[    35.994] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/".

[    35.994]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    35.994]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/").

[    35.994] (**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/corefonts/,

   /usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/,

   /usr/share/fonts/freefonts/,

   /usr/share/fonts/inconsolata/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Speedo/,

   /usr/share/fonts/terminus/,

   /usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[    35.994] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

[    35.994] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[    35.994] (II) Loader magic: 0x81df940

[    35.994] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    35.994]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    35.994]    X.Org Video Driver: 7.0

[    35.994]    X.Org XInput driver : 9.0

[    35.994]    X.Org Server Extension : 3.0

[    36.248] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:27a2:1028:01d4 Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller rev 3, Mem @ 0xeff00000/524288, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xefec0000/262144, I/O @ 0x0000eff8/8

[    36.248] (--) PCI: (0:0:2:1) 8086:27a6:1028:01d4 Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller rev 3, Mem @ 0xeff80000/524288

[    36.248] (II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    36.248] (II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    36.248] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    36.248] (II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    36.249] (II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    36.249] (II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

[    36.249] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    36.645] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    36.677] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    36.677]    compiled for 1.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

[    36.677]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 3.0

[    36.679] (==) AIGLX enabled

[    36.679] (II) Loading extension GLX

[    36.679] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[    36.689] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[    36.713] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    36.713]    compiled for 1.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

[    36.713]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    36.713]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 3.0

[    36.714] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    36.714] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[    36.714] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[    36.714] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[    36.714] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[    36.714] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[    36.714] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[    36.714] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[    36.714] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[    36.715] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    36.715]    compiled for 1.8.0, module version = 1.13.0

[    36.715]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    36.715]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 3.0

[    36.715] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[    36.715] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[    36.716] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[    36.717] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    36.717]    compiled for 1.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

[    36.717]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    36.717]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 3.0

[    36.717] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[    36.717] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[    36.717] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

[    36.781] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    36.781]    compiled for 1.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

[    36.781]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 3.0

[    36.781] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

[    36.781] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    36.782] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

[    36.782] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    36.782]    compiled for 1.8.0, module version = 1.2.0

[    36.783]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 3.0

[    36.783] (II) Loading extension DRI2

[    36.783] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[    36.783] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[    36.852] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    36.852]    compiled for 1.8.0, module version = 2.11.0

[    36.852]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    36.852]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 7.0

[    36.852] (II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM, Pineview G,

   965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, GM45,

   4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, Clarkdale, Arrandale

[    36.854] (++) using VT number 7

[    36.865] (II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0

[    36.866] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[    36.866] drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

[    36.900] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

[    36.900] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[    36.900] drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

[    36.900] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8

[    36.900] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

[    36.900] (==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    36.900] (==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

[    36.900] (==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    36.900] (**) intel(0): Option "Tiling" "True"

[    36.901] (II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 945GM

[    36.901] (--) intel(0): Chipset: "945GM"

[    36.901] (==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe

[    37.074] (II) intel(0): Output VGA1 using monitor section Monitor0

[    37.179] (II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 has no monitor section

[    37.179] (II) intel(0): found backlight control interface /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0

[    37.210] (II) intel(0): Output DVI1 has no monitor section

[    37.556] (II) intel(0): Output TV1 has no monitor section

[    37.580] (II) intel(0): EDID for output VGA1

[    37.683] (II) intel(0): EDID for output LVDS1

[    37.683] (II) intel(0): Manufacturer: SEC  Model: 4650  Serial#: 0

[    37.684] (II) intel(0): Year: 2005  Week: 0

[    37.684] (II) intel(0): EDID Version: 1.3

[    37.684] (II) intel(0): Digital Display Input

[    37.684] (II) intel(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 30  vert.: 23

[    37.684] (II) intel(0): Gamma: 2.20

[    37.684] (II) intel(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

[    37.684] (II) intel(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

[    37.684] (II) intel(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[    37.684] (II) intel(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.310 greenY: 0.550

[    37.684] (II) intel(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.155   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

[    37.684] (II) intel(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[    37.684] (II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:

[    37.684] (II) intel(0): clock: 108.0 MHz   Image Size:  304 x 228 mm

[    37.684] (II) intel(0): h_active: 1400  h_sync: 1448  h_sync_end 1560 h_blank_end 1688 h_border: 0

[    37.684] (II) intel(0): v_active: 1050  v_sync: 1051  v_sync_end 1055 v_blanking: 1066 v_border: 0

[    37.684] (II) intel(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f

[    37.684] (II) intel(0):  HG294

[    37.684] (II) intel(0):  �����hP

[    37.684] (II) intel(0): EDID (in hex):

[    37.684] (II) intel(0):    00ffffffffffff004ca3504600000000

[    37.684] (II) intel(0):    000f0103801e17780a87f594574f8c27

[    37.684] (II) intel(0):    27505400000001010101010101010101

[    37.684] (II) intel(0):    010101010101302a7820511a10403070

[    37.684] (II) intel(0):    140030e4100000190000000f00000000

[    37.684] (II) intel(0):    00000000000ff2024b00000000fe0048

[    37.685] (II) intel(0):    473239340031353050460a20000000fe

[    37.685] (II) intel(0):    00e8d8d0c0a0685000020a2020200064

[    37.685] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    37.685] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    37.685] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    37.685] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    37.685] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    37.685] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    37.685] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    37.685] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    37.685] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    37.685] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    37.685] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    37.685] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    37.685] (II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS1

[    37.685] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1400x1050"x60.0  108.00  1400 1448 1560 1688  1050 1051 1055 1066 -hsync -vsync (64.0 kHz)

[    37.685] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1400x1050"x60.0  122.00  1400 1488 1640 1880  1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync (64.9 kHz)

[    37.685] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

[    37.685] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x960"x60.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

[    37.686] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

[    37.686] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

[    37.686] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

[    37.686] (II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

[    37.715] (II) intel(0): EDID for output DVI1

[    38.057] (II) intel(0): EDID for output TV1

[    38.057] (II) intel(0): Output VGA1 disconnected

[    38.057] (II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 connected

[    38.057] (II) intel(0): Output DVI1 disconnected

[    38.057] (II) intel(0): Output TV1 disconnected

[    38.057] (II) intel(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

[    38.057] (II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 using initial mode 1400x1050

[    38.057] (II) intel(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[    38.057] (II) intel(0): Kernel page flipping support detected, enabling

[    38.057] (==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[    38.057] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[    38.057] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[    38.058] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    38.075] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    38.075]    compiled for 1.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

[    38.075]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    38.075] (==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    38.075] (II) intel(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[    38.075] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: i915

[    38.075] (**) intel(0): Tiling enabled

[    38.075] (**) intel(0): SwapBuffers wait enabled

[    38.075] (==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB

[    38.075] (II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers.

[    38.075] (II) intel(0): Tiled allocation successful.

[    38.094] (II) UXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

[    38.094] (II)         solid

[    38.094] (II)         copy

[    38.094] (II)         composite (RENDER acceleration)

[    38.095] (II)         put_image

[    38.103] (==) intel(0): Backing store disabled

[    38.103] (==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    38.103] (II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor

[    38.152] (II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[    38.165] (==) intel(0): DPMS enabled

[    38.165] (==) intel(0): Intel XvMC decoder disabled

[    38.165] (II) intel(0): Set up textured video

[    38.165] (II) intel(0): Set up overlay video

[    38.165] (II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 Enabled

[    38.165] (WW) intel(0): Option "AccelMethod" is not used

[    38.165] (--) RandR disabled

[    38.165] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[    38.165] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[    38.165] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[    38.165] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[    38.165] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[    38.165] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[    38.165] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[    38.165] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[    38.165] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[    38.165] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[    38.165] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[    38.165] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[    38.166] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[    38.166] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[    38.166] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[    38.296] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

[    38.296] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event

[    38.296] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_make_current_read

[    38.296] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

[    38.296] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so

[    38.296] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

[    38.297] (II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 370 x 277

[    39.518] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event3)

[    39.518] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    39.518] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "Keyboard Defaults"

[    39.518] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    39.518] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    39.537] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    39.537]    compiled for 1.8.0, module version = 2.4.0

[    39.537]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    39.537]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 9.0

[    39.538] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[    39.538] (**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[    39.540] (II) Video Bus: Found keys

[    39.540] (II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

[    39.540] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    39.540] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    39.540] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"

[    39.540] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "pl"

[    39.652] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[    39.652] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    39.652] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "Keyboard Defaults"

[    39.652] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    39.652] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[    39.656] (II) Power Button: Found keys

[    39.656] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    39.656] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    39.656] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    39.656] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"

[    39.656] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "pl"

[    39.657] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event0)

[    39.657] (EE) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[    39.658] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event2)

[    39.658] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    39.658] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "Keyboard Defaults"

[    39.658] (**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

[    39.658] (**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[    39.661] (II) Sleep Button: Found keys

[    39.661] (II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    39.661] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    39.661] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    39.661] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"

[    39.661] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "pl"

[    39.674] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event4)

[    39.674] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    39.674] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "Keyboard Defaults"

[    39.674] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[    39.674] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[    39.678] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[    39.678] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[    39.678] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    39.678] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    39.678] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"

[    39.678] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "pl"

[    39.679] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PS/2 Mouse (/dev/input/event5)

[    39.679] (**) PS/2 Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    39.679] (**) PS/2 Mouse: always reports core events

[    39.679] (**) PS/2 Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

[    39.682] (II) PS/2 Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

[    39.682] (II) PS/2 Mouse: Found relative axes

[    39.682] (II) PS/2 Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

[    39.682] (II) PS/2 Mouse: Configuring as mouse

[    39.682] (**) PS/2 Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    39.682] (**) PS/2 Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    39.682] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "PS/2 Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

[    39.682] (**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    39.682] (**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    39.682] (**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    39.682] (**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    39.682] (II) PS/2 Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

[    39.683] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PS/2 Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    39.683] (EE) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[    39.683] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint (/dev/input/event6)

[    39.683] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"

[    39.683] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"

[    39.683] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

[    39.683] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

[    39.706] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    39.706]    compiled for 1.8.0, module version = 1.2.2

[    39.706]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    39.706]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 9.0

[    39.706] (II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.2.2

[    39.706] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"

[    39.716] (II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: x-axis range 0 - 1023

[    39.716] (II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: y-axis range 0 - 767

[    39.716] (II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: pressure range 0 - 127

[    39.716] (II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: finger width range 0 - 0

[    39.716] (II) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: buttons: left right middle

[    39.716] (**) Option "LeftEdge" "130"

[    39.716] (**) Option "RightEdge" "840"

[    39.716] (**) Option "TopEdge" "130"

[    39.716] (**) Option "BottomEdge" "640"

[    39.716] (**) Option "FingerLow" "7"

[    39.716] (**) Option "FingerHigh" "8"

[    39.717] (**) Option "MaxTapTime" "180"

[    39.717] (**) Option "ClickTime" "0"

[    39.717] (**) Option "EmulateMidButtonTime" "75"

[    39.717] (**) Option "VertScrollDelta" "20"

[    39.717] (**) Option "HorizScrollDelta" "20"

[    39.717] (**) Option "VertEdgeScroll" "true"

[    39.717] (**) Option "EdgeMotionMinSpeed" "200"

[    39.717] (**) Option "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed" "200"

[    39.717] (**) Option "UpDownScrolling" "1"

[    39.717] (**) Option "RTCornerButton" "2"

[    39.717] (**) Option "TapButton1" "1"

[    39.717] (**) Option "CircularScrolling" "1"

[    39.717] (**) Option "CircScrollTrigger" "3"

[    39.718] (**) Option "MinSpeed" "0.40"

[    39.718] (**) Option "MaxSpeed" "0.65"

[    39.718] (**) Option "AccelFactor" "0.030"

[    39.718] (**) Option "CircScrollDelta" "0.1"

[    39.726] (--) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: touchpad found

[    39.726] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: always reports core events

[    39.730] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint" (type: TOUCHPAD)

[    39.730] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    39.730] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    39.730] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    39.730] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    39.738] (--) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: touchpad found

[    39.738] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint (/dev/input/mouse1)

[    39.738] (EE) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[    70.046] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 18000

[    70.046] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[    70.046] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1400x1050"x0.0  108.00  1400 1448 1560 1688  1050 1051 1055 1066 -hsync -vsync (64.0 kHz)

[    70.549] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 18000

[    70.549] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[    70.549] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1400x1050"x0.0  108.00  1400 1448 1560 1688  1050 1051 1055 1066 -hsync -vsync (64.0 kHz)

[    74.292] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 18000

[    74.292] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[    74.292] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1400x1050"x0.0  108.00  1400 1448 1560 1688  1050 1051 1055 1066 -hsync -vsync (64.0 kHz)
```

Ja tam nic ciekawego nie widzę...

----------

## Johnny_Bit

jest jednak coś ciekawego: przeglądałem zdjęcia z aparatu o dużej rozdzielczości i w pewnym momencie jedno zdjęcie zrobiło się takie "pochlastane" a przy próbie zbliżenia całe czarne, gdy chciałem wyjść z gqview nic nie działało oprócz myszki którą mogłem ruszać i ewentualnie przełączyć się na konsole systemową. w logach było to: 

```
May  9 03:17:52 hell kernel: [drm:i915_hangcheck_elapsed] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung

May  9 03:17:52 hell kernel: render error detected, EIR: 0x00000000

May  9 03:17:52 hell kernel: [drm:i915_do_wait_request] *ERROR* i915_do_wait_request returns -5 (awaiting 1281159 at 1281156)

May  9 03:17:52 hell kernel: ------------[ cut here ]------------

May  9 03:17:52 hell kernel: WARNING: at drivers/gpu/drm/i915/i915_gem_tiling.c:490 i915_gem_set_tiling+0x15b/0x1ac()

May  9 03:17:52 hell kernel: Hardware name: Latitude D520

May  9 03:17:52 hell kernel: failed to reset object for tiling switch

May  9 03:17:52 hell kernel: Modules linked in: snd_hda_codec_idt snd_hda_intel snd_hda_codec snd_hwdep iwl3945

May  9 03:17:52 hell kernel: Pid: 5343, comm: X Not tainted 2.6.33-gentoo-r1 #1

May  9 03:17:52 hell kernel: Call Trace:

May  9 03:17:52 hell kernel: [<c1027e66>] ? warn_slowpath_common+0x5e/0x8a

May  9 03:17:52 hell kernel: [<c1027ec4>] ? warn_slowpath_fmt+0x26/0x2a

May  9 03:17:52 hell kernel: [<c1253294>] ? i915_gem_set_tiling+0x15b/0x1ac

May  9 03:17:52 hell kernel: [<c123bc19>] ? drm_ioctl+0x213/0x2a4

May  9 03:17:52 hell kernel: [<c1253139>] ? i915_gem_set_tiling+0x0/0x1ac

May  9 03:17:52 hell kernel: [<c100873e>] ? restore_i387_fxsave+0x5c/0x6d

May  9 03:17:52 hell kernel: [<c123ba06>] ? drm_ioctl+0x0/0x2a4

May  9 03:17:52 hell kernel: [<c1087945>] ? vfs_ioctl+0x1c/0x7d

May  9 03:17:52 hell kernel: [<c1087ed2>] ? do_vfs_ioctl+0x485/0x4c0

May  9 03:17:52 hell kernel: [<c107df92>] ? vfs_read+0xf1/0x102

May  9 03:17:52 hell kernel: [<c1002366>] ? restore_sigcontext+0xba/0xd1

May  9 03:17:52 hell kernel: [<c1087f4e>] ? sys_ioctl+0x41/0x58

May  9 03:17:52 hell kernel: [<c1002710>] ? sysenter_do_call+0x12/0x26

May  9 03:17:52 hell kernel: ---[ end trace 4c3c1199ee426b3d ]---

May  9 03:19:30 hell login[5377]: pam_unix(login:session): session opened for user root by LOGIN(uid=0)

May  9 03:19:30 hell login[15920]: ROOT LOGIN  on 'tty1'
```

zabiłem Xy itd, ale później nie dało się za nic ich włączyć, potrzebny był pełny reboot

----------

